# Wassereinlauf möglichst "leise" gestalten!



## A6er (5. Feb. 2008)

Hallo,
nachdem ich nun meine Filteranlage installiert habe, musste ich mit Schrecken feststellen, dass das "Plätscher-Geräusch", welches der Wassereinlauf in den Teich veranstaltet, für uns (und insbesondere unsere Nachbarn) unzumutbar laut ist :shock 

Daher habe ich mir überlegt, anstatt dem starrem Auslaufrohr, durch welches das Wasser in ca. 25cm Höhe in den Teich "schiesst" einen flexiblen Schauch an den Auslaufstutzen des Filters zu installieren um somit das Wasser unterhalb des Wasserspiegels in den Teich laufen zu lassen...

Leider habe ich nirgends einen Schlauch finden können, der dem benötigtem Durchmesser entspricht.
Der Auslaufstutzen des Screenmatic 18 hat einen (Aussen-)Durchmesser von 75mm. Also müsste der Schlauch nur geringfügig mehr an Durchmesser haben.

Hat jemand evtl. einen Tipp für mich, wo man sowas herbekommt? Benötige max. 1,5m.

Oder hat jemand sonst noch eine brauchbare Lösung, um den Lärm zu minimieren?

Danke!!!


----------



## Olli.P (5. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Wassereinlauf möglichst "leise" gestalten!*

Hi Rüdiger,

haste schon mal daran gedacht das ganze mit HT-Rohr zu machen??

Das hab ich an meinem Biotec 5.1 am Pflanzenbecken auch dran.....:smoki


----------



## Christine (5. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Wassereinlauf möglichst "leise" gestalten!*

Hi,

das Problem kenn ich, auch wenn mein Teichlein und der Wassereinlauf kleiner sind als bei Dir. 

Ich habe lange mit Einlaufhöhe und Wassertiefe experiementiert, bis der "Sound" stimmte. Manchmal reichen ein paar Zentimeter oder ein großer Stein, auf den das Wasser eintrifft. Ganz mochte ich auf das Plätschern nicht verzichten.  Jetzt ist es so, dass die Nachbarn nicht aus dem Bett fallen und hat etwas ganz beruhigendes. Es gibt nie ein entweder schwarz oder weiß. Probier die Grauzonen mal durch, du wirst sehen, es lohnt sich.

Lieben Gruß


----------



## simon (5. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Wassereinlauf möglichst "leise" gestalten!*

hallo nochmal 
auch hier hatte ich dasselbe problem
wie olli schon schrieb hab ich nen 45grad bogen  drangemacht  und unten 2 kleine sandsteinplatten auf den grund gelegt.falltiefe vom wasser sind nun noch 10 cm.geräuschpegel hat sich um 2/3  gesengt.
gruss simon


----------



## A6er (5. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Wassereinlauf möglichst "leise" gestalten!*

Hallo euch allen,

Danke!
Denke, der 45 Grad Bogen (natürlich von Oase, EUR 5,99) wird mein Problem lösen.
Dann noch ein Rohr mit ca. 1m Länge (bzw. 2 Oase Auslaufrohre a EUR 6,99 :evil ) damit das Rohr unter der Wasseroberfläche endet.
Das sollte Abhilfe schaffen....

HT-Rohre aus dem Baumarkt passen leider nicht auf den Auslasstutzen.
Oase hat das schon geschickt gemacht...


----------



## simon (5. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Wassereinlauf möglichst "leise" gestalten!*

hallo rüdiger
bei meinem biotec 12  ging das
hab ich wohl glück gehabt
gruss simon


----------



## Redlisch (6. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Wassereinlauf möglichst "leise" gestalten!*

Hallo,
ich hatte auch nur ein KG Rohr dran, es Unterwasser enden lassen.

Es hat sogar den Vorteil das ordentlich Luft mit gezogen wird (defusereffekt).







Axel


----------



## waterman (6. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Wassereinlauf möglichst "leise" gestalten!*

Hallo A6er,
bei mir läuft das Wasser über ein Rohr, das nur wenig Gefälle hat, in den Teich zurück. Mit einer Fallhöhe von 20 cm entsteht aber ein sehr angenehmes Geräusch mit einer leichten Bläschenbildung. Ich mag es auch nicht, wenn das Wasser richtig in den Teich plätschert, das empfinde ich auch als störend, aber das "trudelnde" Wasser hat wirklich schönen Sound. 
Gruß
Wilfried


----------



## A6er (6. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Wassereinlauf möglichst "leise" gestalten!*

So,
ist nun alles komplett fertig montiert.
mittels des 45 Grad Bogens endet das Rohr ca. 15cm unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche und der "Lärm" ist nun fasst komplett verschwunden.
Dadurch, dass das Wasser nun fasst waagerecht bzw. mit kaum Gefälle in den Teich fliesst habe ich auch noch eine schöne Oberflächenströmung, die den Dreck an der Oberfläche direkt in den Skimmer treibt  

Danke euch allen!!!


----------

